# Building upper chest muscle???



## pugh1986 (Sep 18, 2010)

I REALLY need some advice on how to build my upper chest. Please if anyone could tell me of any good workouts for upper chest, ive run out of ideas???


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

incline bench, incline dumb bell flys


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

ohp, incline press.. and time.

as long as you are working your chest as a whole then personally, id not worry about it too much - theres precious little you can do to change development IMO... things will grow as theyre meant to.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Go for heavy dips as well, great chest builder. Improved my upper chest and front delt tie in.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

ye forgot about dips they hit the spot too


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

how about this for an upper chest!! check out Franco Columbu
​


----------



## sarge1466867999 (Sep 17, 2010)

If you are lagging behind with your upper chest do your incline bench at the start of your chest session while you still have maximum strength and energy. This way you should be able to hit it really hard.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I believe its mostly genetic. Try tensing your upper pecs but not your lower and then try tensing the lower without the upper, you can't do it.

If you cannot tense one part without the other that only shows that you can't train one part without the other.

If you could train one part to grow more than the other I doubt we'd see pro bodybuilders with an overpowering upper or lower chest, but we do.


----------



## CrisBradley (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd echo what has been said, start with incline movements during your routine.

Also, cable crossovers with the pulley set low. This pulling up and round movement will force a little more contraction of the upper pectoral.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

My upper chest used to be very weak and although it is not any thing like franco's it certainly has improved, you can improve it somewhat by prioritising the upper chest with the exercises suggested above in this thread


----------

